# Drawmack's Freeport Story Hour



## Drawmack (Dec 26, 2002)

The Test

Uthgar made his way to Freeport seeking a job on the sewer patrol, which keep the sewer vermin in the sewers. The short stature gained from his dwarven heritage made this job a reasonable choice; while the versatility of his human heritage allowed him to excel beyond others of his age. When he went before the Captain’s Council to apply for the job they informed him of a test he would have to complete before he could join the sewer patrol. He was instructed to go to Arianal’s school of magic and given directions. Upon arriving at the school he was ushered into a dining room and asked to wait for the others.

Felicia stepped out of the dimension door with her mentor, Klab, to be greeted by a city like none she had ever seen. Having grown up in the capital of her home world Felicia was taken aback by the rancor filling the streets of Freeport. Her astute senses given to her by her elvin mother and he adaptability given to her by her human mother both leading her to this point in her life. Felicia has come here with only one purpose, to find he father. She has spent her entire life studying people and philosophy learning to investigate the world about her. Klab has brought her here, telling her only that this is the place where her search will begin and that this is where her last test will be completed. While they were walking through the streets she felt as though someone was watching them but could not pin point who. When they arrive Felicia is ushered into the room with Uthgar.

Shortly after Felicia and Uthgar were left alone in the room Hans showed up. The three of them were left alone to talk for a while. They found out a bit about each other and what they know how to do. Hans changed his clothes, for no apparent reason. Uthgar and Felicia found a strange bond formed instantly between them as if they cared for one another on a level they had never cared for other individuals before. As the three were running out of things to say Arianal entered the room.

A tall sinewy elf dressed in fine robes with long silver hair and gray eyes stood in front of them. He stated a feast lies before you, as a feast fit for kings was brought into the room. The he proposed the following toast, “May adventuring be safe and lives be long.” Upon putting their goblets to their lips each member of the party passed out. They awoke in a small room. The last memory any of them had is leaving home, though they remembered each others names and what they knew of each other but could not remember learning that information.

They are in a 50’ diameter room made of finely crafted stone and light by torches on the walls. There are two corridors leading off of the room, one directly across the room that is light and one behind them that is pitch black. In the center of the room stands a statue of a 3’ tall beautiful maiden with raised arms holding a large diamond. Uthgar attempts to take the diamond and summons a demon ogre. The PCs killed the deamon ogre, though it was no easy feat. 

The party took the first off shoot from the main corridor and found some a grate in the floor that leads to the sewers below. The grate is unmovable. After some more investigation the party finds a couple more unmovable grates and some treasure. Then they stumble upon a grate that can be moved. Upon lifting the grate, 3 boulders fall from the roof barley missing Hans. After the boulders falls Hans looks down the hole and realizes that if he had been a bit slower he would have died.

After this the PCs return to the main corridor and round a corner into complete blackness. Felicia lights a candle to find that the light does not radiate from the flame. They continue down the hallway progressing slowly, feeling along the walls. They find a doorway that leads into a light section of the dungeon and decide to follow that path. This lead them through some labyrinthine hallways where they collected more treasure and faced some more traps. 

Eventually they made their way into a room with the end of a ladder shoot in the south wall, a foreboding symbol emblazoned on the floor in front of the second hall out of the room. They party worked their way down a lengthy corridor and found a room that had some piles of rubbish and a small red skinned devil sitting on top of one pile holding a silver rod. They attempted to leave the demon alone and just slip through the room but as they attempted to leave he attacked them. Uthgar was knocked unconscious in 5 strikes. Hans attempted to pull Uthgar from the room while using the body as a shield. Once Uthgar died, Hans left him and attempted to run to a hiding place to surprise the demon. This did not work and the demon used its fire breath to kill Hans. Meanwhile Felicia had run back to the starting point of the dungeon. The demon found and killed her. 

As soon as all the party members were dead they awoke in the starting room and Arianal was standing with them. He asked them what they had learned and informed them that while the treasures they had found were gone they would be replaced with mundane items of equal value.


----------



## diaglo (Jan 7, 2003)

how often are your sessions? when will you be updating us?


----------

